

Here's How to Ditch Your AT&T iPhone and Switch to a Verizon iPhone for Free - solipsist
http://lifehacker.com/5730713/heres-how-to-ditch-your-att-iphone-and-switch-to-verizon-for-free

======
iuguy
Wait, Americans are getting dropped calls?

Whenever I hear of horror stories from the states about crappy phone or
broadband service, I find it incredible that such an advanced country with
such amazing people can have this issue.

If you don't mind, as an experiment could you possible post as a comment your
location, your download bandwidth and the number of days in a month that it's
up without interruption. I'd like to collate this and give the data back in
some way to the HN community.

To start with: location: Reading, England Bandwidht: 18 Mbits download, 1.3
Mbits upload. Number of days within a month wihthout interruption: Normally
30, although in December there were a couple of hours where there was no
Internet access.

~~~
lojack
a significant portion of the US is rural and thus has less infrastructure. Its
much more difficult to have cell tower coverage for 9,800,000 km^2 than for
240,000 km^2.

~~~
ugh

      England: 395 people/km^2
      USA:      34 people/km^2
    

Also the reason why some other comparisons between Europe and the US (like
energy usage) should always come with caveats.

~~~
tshtf
Finland: 16 people/km^2

Almost full coverage:
[http://www.mobileworldlive.com/maps/network_info.php?nid=377...](http://www.mobileworldlive.com/maps/network_info.php?nid=3775&org_id=210&cid=122)

~~~
bradleyland
Geographical area:

Finland: 330k km^2

USA: 9,692 km^2

Despite the our higher population density, the US is almost 30 times larger
than Finland. Because cell phone coverage is also a factor of area, you could
safely assume that it would be (approximately) 30 times more expensive to
blanket the US than Finland, yet our population density is only double.

------
noelchurchill
I'll stay with ATT for now. I like having simultaneous voice and data. I use
it all the time.

